# Who Would You Rather



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pick 'Who you would rather' (you know ) out of the 2 options above and then post your own.

Megan Fox


Or

Mila Kunis


Pics not needed but appreciated


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mila Kunis :b










Zooey Deschanel

Or










Kaley Cuoco??


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know either of them... Piper.

pikachu or bulbasaur.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pikachu:whip

Kari Byron









Or

Wendy's girl


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Wendy's girl, just like it says in the pic 

Britney Spears or Christina Aguilera??


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Eazypeazy: Christina.

Schwarzenegger or Obama?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Obama

Cobie Smulders










or

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Alyson.

Elisabeth Harnois










or

A.J.Cook


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Elisabeth

Britney Spears









Or

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Britney. Nice picture choices by the way :b

Elsa Pataky










or Roselyn Sánchez


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Elsa Pataky for sure

Lauren Graham


OR

Sofia Vergara


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Lauren.

Olivia Wilde










or

Anna Easteden


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I would cuddle with all of them. Pikachu 3 times.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Eva LaRue










or

Alexandra Stan


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Alexandra Stan

Eliza Dushku










or

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Jennifer Love Hewitt.

Can we do guys too?

Riz Ahmed










or

Chiwetel Ejiofor


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Chiwetel Ejiofor










Keegan Allen

Or










Brant Daugherty??


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Brant Daugherty










Joseph Gordon-Levitt

Or










Kim Bum


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Brant Daugerty, I think :stu

Emma Stone










or

Jane Levy


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Not Emma Stone..

Her...


Or her...


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Beyonce, lol XD

Emmy Rossum










or

Laura Wiggins


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Emmy Rossum

Angela Gossow









or
Cristina Scabbia


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cristina

Alexandra Daddario










Or

Nina Dobrev


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Is there any way to size pictures?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Nina all day long...

Rosie O'Donnell










Or Roseanne Barr?










Pretty sure that is who the AC/DC song is about... One of em, not sure which.





​


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nina, really? huh... I personally like Daddario more. W'evs

Yikes, that's a tough one, lol... I guess Rosie

Diane Kruger










Or

Hayley Atwell


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Bump


----------

